# nYS Sheep and wool



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone going to the New York State Sheep and Wool the coming weekend?
I live about an hour from Reinbeck ,and I can't wait.
I'd love to go both days,but my DS turns 21 on Saturday and I figure that I better hang around home just in case a party just magically happens.
Turning 21 is such an occasion ;-) ;-),


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

That might be a good idea. Have fun


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wished I live closer. Oh well, my son turns 22 on Saturday.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Have a fabulous time!! I miss going to Rhinebeck. We have a fiber festival down here, it's in Asheville, NC (it's the week end after Rhinebeck) and while it's so much fun and very nice, nothing compares to Rhinebeck in sheer size and outrageous amounts of yarn!! (and NYS is beautiful in the fall) I understand that Miss Babs is going the Rhinebeck this year. If you have a chance to see her yarn, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

luree said:


> Wished I live closer. Oh well, my son turns 22 on Saturday.


So you've survived the year of 21 lol!
My boy is pretty good. Call me a terrible parent , but he has been allowed a beer at night as long as he doesn't leave the house after drinking it for a few years.
I think that because of this there's no big attraction to drinking alcohol.
He has actually brewed beer. He's very much a scientist (chemistry ;-)) it was very good. We make wine,so it's a natural I guess.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Have a fabulous time!! I miss going to Rhinebeck. We have a fiber festival down here, it's in Asheville, NC (it's the week end after Rhinebeck) and while it's so much fun and very nice, nothing compares to Rhinebeck in sheer size and outrageous amounts of yarn!! (and NYS is beautiful in the fall) I understand that Miss Babs is going the Rhinebeck this year. If you have a chance to see her yarn, you won't be disappointed.


Pardon my ignorance, but who is Miss Babs? And what kind of yarn does she do. Trying to find anyone at Rhinebeck is a chore.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Have a fabulous time!! I miss going to Rhinebeck. We have a fiber festival down here, it's in Asheville, NC (it's the week end after Rhinebeck) and while it's so much fun and very nice, nothing compares to Rhinebeck in sheer size and outrageous amounts of yarn!! (and NYS is beautiful in the fall) I understand that Miss Babs is going the Rhinebeck this year. If you have a chance to see her yarn, you won't be disappointed.


I get so excited about this every year that I can't sleep..my DD takes me,as I get turned around in the low light of the buildings.
She doesn't knit...yet ,but she is quite the artist ,and is blown away by the colors and textures.
She will be looking for just the right color of green that she wants a cowl ,and head band made in.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but who is Miss Babs? And what kind of yarn does she do. Trying to find anyone at Rhinebeck is a chore.


Miss Babs is a yarn brand. The company makes beautiful yarn. Here's the website for this yarn:

http://www.missbabs.com/

BTW: Miss Babs is a person, too - the owner of the company.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello,
There will be a KP meet and greet on Saturday under the big white tent with the picnic tables in the outdoor food court at 11:30-12:00. There should be about 20 to 25 of us meeting there. Please join us. I would suggest we buy a lunch or at least a drink so we will have no trouble securing enough tables.
Kathy


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Hello,
> There will be a KP meet and greet on Saturday under the big white tent with the picnic tables in the outdoor food court at 11:30-12:00. There should be about 20 to 25 of us meeting there. Please join us. I would suggest we buy a lunch or at least a drink so we will have no trouble securing enough tables.
> Kathy


How much fun all of you will have!!! I'm so jealous - in a good way! :mrgreen: Wish I could join you. Please take pictures and post here, that way the rest of us KPers can live vicariously through you!!!


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm so excited to be going for the first time! And it was my husband who insisted we go! I was pleasantly surprised he is happy to make the 2 1/2 hour drive simply because he knows it's something I will enjoy  He is however giving me a limit on how much I can spend on yarn, but I'll take it!


----------



## sheila burns (Aug 21, 2011)

My friend will be there representing the Finn sheep breeders of MD.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

La la patti said:


> Anyone going to the New York State Sheep and Wool the coming weekend?
> I live about an hour from Reinbeck ,and I can't wait.
> I'd love to go both days,but my DS turns 21 on Saturday and I figure that I better hang around home just in case a party just magically happens.
> Turning 21 is such an occasion ;-) ;-),


Check out Katsch's threads about the festival on prior posts. Sorry we will miss you on Saturday for lunch but a birthday party sounds good. Can we come over?


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

I will be there on Saturday. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I will be there with my DD on Saturday. I will try to get to the tent to meet all of you!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Il probably be there on sunday. The weather is supposed to be great, a little cool but sunny. My DH took me the first time I went. DD#1 and the GDs the second time . I prefer going withDD#2. She gets it 
Can't wait!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

La la patti said:


> Il probably be there on sunday. The weather is supposed to be great, a little cool but sunny. My DH took me the first time I went. DD#1 and the GDs the second time . I prefer going withDD#2. She gets it
> Can't wait!


As long as it's drier than last Saturday! I spent last Saturday in the cold and rain with DD and DGD at DGD's soccer tournament in Pepperell. Good thing I had my knitting and a spindle.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Went on Miss Bab's yarn web site.

Wow!, wish I could afford her pricey luxurious yarn - maybe for a very special project?

Fisherwoman - going to Rhinebeck first time


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Hello,
> There will be a KP meet and greet on Saturday under the big white tent with the picnic tables in the outdoor food court at 11:30-12:00. There should be about 20 to 25 of us meeting there. Please join us. I would suggest we buy a lunch or at least a drink so we will have no trouble securing enough tables.
> Kathy


That sounds like sooo much fun! Wish I could be there. Maybe one of these years.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

NYBev--your problem is that you are too close, but not close enough. Close enough to put it off another year, far enough that it requires a bit of planning.
Hopefully next year for you.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

NYBev said:


> That sounds like sooo much fun! Wish I could be there. Maybe one of these years.


NYBev, what are you doing that is more important Saturday and Sunday than a lovely drive upstate in high foliage season to enjoy one of your passions? You know, it is wonderful to be in the company of knitters, crocheters, spinners and weavers for a day of looking, patting, shopping, and good food? Unless there's an imminent birth, death, wedding, etc. it's only a few hours' drive for you. Come on and join us.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi
I am going on Sunday I can't make it on Saturday. Hope I run into some of us KPer's. It looks like the weather is going to be fairly good a bit cloudy I think both days.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

I am about 2 hours away also.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a 3 hr drive - why not go for it,, NY BEV and join us all in Rhinebeck, you are not overseas like many and you only live once!

Fisherwoman


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> I have a 3 hr drive - why not go for it,, NY BEV and join us all in Rhinebeck, you are not overseas like many and you only live once!
> 
> Fisherwoman


Wish I had known you were driving, I'd have offered to split expenses with you and meet you in Sturbridge.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

mouse potato:

Are you sleeping over? I am staying 2 nites at an Inn in Rhinebeck. Yes, I'll be passing thru Sturbridge on my way West.

Fisherwoman


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> mouse potato:
> 
> Are you sleeping over? I am staying 2 nites at an Inn in Rhinebeck. Yes, I'll be passing thru Sturbridge on my way West.
> 
> Fisherwoman


No, couldn't get a co-pilot this year, so I'm going down with Webs' bus trip. We'll have to plan for next year, though.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds good!

Fisherwoman


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

smokinneedles said:


> I am about 2 hours away also.


I am coming from Central New Jersey - about 2 1/2 hour drive. C'mon, come see the foliage and meet up with the KP bunch.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

DH is taking me on sunday maybe we can meet at the fair.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

This will be my first time at the fair I am looking forward to it. I am kinda new at knitting DH wants to see about the alpacas thinking about a alpaca farm ???


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

La la patti said:


> Il probably be there on sunday. The weather is supposed to be great, a little cool but sunny. My DH took me the first time I went. DD#1 and the GDs the second time . I prefer going withDD#2. She gets it
> Can't wait!


I will be there on Sunday,too. This will be my third year. I had a great time the past two years.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I think that it gets better every year,and bigger. I think that we may have to dress warm on Sunday. I good reason to show off all of our warm hand knits. I have some pretty pumpkin colored flip top mittens that may be just the thing. They'll make it easier to get my money out ;-) ;-)


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Should one expect any bargains on yarn?

Fisherwoman = 2 1/2 yr knitter


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Well .... I just broke down and bought a weekend pass for myself online .
I'm hoping to meet up with some of you under the tent on Saturday.
I was telling DH that I feel rushed when I only go for one day,and that I'd like to meet some of you and take my time schmoozing . I'll come back on Sunday to do even more shopping.
DH had one condition ,get home before dark if I go by myself.
He doesn't want to have to come rescue me lol!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

La la Patti so glad you will meet with us.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm being very brave driving myself on Saturday ;-) let's hope that I don't end up in Vermont or something lol!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been known to start singing to the radio and just keep right on driving. Very blonde!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

La la patti said:


> I've been known to start singing to the radio and just keep right on driving. Very blonde!


Sounds like fun but we do not want you getting lost :? I sent you a PM with my cell just in case.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi
Can't make until Sunday.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

smokinneedles said:


> Hi
> Can't make until Sunday.


We will miss you maybe those of you who will be there on Sunday can plan to meet same time same place. I may go back on Sunday but have not decided yet.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm pretty good since GPS. That annoying lady speaking thru my radio brings me back down to earth


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

La la patti said:


> I'm pretty good since GPS. That annoying lady speaking thru my radio brings me back down to earth


 :thumbup:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> Should one expect any bargains on yarn?
> 
> Fisherwoman = 2 1/2 yr knitter


Probably not, but you are likely to find lovely yarns that are not widely distributed. Some shepherds have their flocks' wool spun for them and have it for sale. These are often one of a kind yarns. You're also going to find yarns that you don't find in your local LYS, but while there are some vendors with bargains, this isn't Webs' tent sale, not by a long shot.

BTW, this is like going to the Big E, wear comfortable shoes.

And speaking of the Big E, consider going to NEFF next month there (November 1 and 2) for a similar, albeit, smaller event.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be there on Sunday. Maybe we should all meet at the first aide booth in the center by bottom entrance and the bathrooms. Just in case any one needs one. lol lol I'm thinking 11:30 to. It is only open on Sunday at 10 am so 11:30 would be a great time. Any one interested.


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

mama879 said:


> I'll be there on Sunday. Maybe we should all meet at the first aide booth in the center by bottom entrance and the bathrooms. Just in case any one needs one. lol lol I'm thinking 11:30 to. It is only open on Sunday at 10 am so 11:30 would be a great time. Any one interested.


I'm interested. 11:30 is a good time.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll be there Sunday too. Getting ready to go for the day


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

La la patti said:


> I'll be there Sunday too. Getting ready to go for the day


I'm excited.
I'll be there.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll see you there it will be fun...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great time. I had to fink out again. Got a small job that had to be done this a.m. So went to make a bit of $$ instead of spending more. As it is, I just bought way too much new yarn over the past month so the festival would have been torture for me drooling over all those yarns and agonizing about buying some.

Tell me how it was for you. What yarns and other goodies did you all get?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Well, don't know about you ladies, but I've spent today recovering. I'm glad I took the bus from Webs (one of three I might add, all full), but I had just barely enough time to get to all the buildings, never mind enough time to shop the way I'd have liked to. That said, I got the repair parts for my spinning wheel, a signed copy of "New Vintage Lace",a new spindle from Bosworth's (also got to get someone else to Sheila B. I'd earned my commission yesterday, a joke between us), an 800 yard hank of 50/50 bison silk laceweight yarn, a bag of wild locks that's spinning up as I'd hoped, rough and wild, and some paco-vicuna/silk blend to spin up for something special.

Okay, who else bought what?


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

I went to the Sheep and Wool Festival today. It was a beautiful day even though it was a little chilly. 
I was delayed this morning so I didn't get to see anyone at the first aid station. I am sorry I missed you. Maybe, next year.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Following up on my last post, I bought 3 skeins of delish yarn. Also buttons, a pair of earrings, heavy socks for my husband ( I don't do socks) and to top it off, sour pickles and venison from local purveyors. Going back to Florida soon so instead of buying lots more yarn at the Fair, I resisted temptation, gawked to my heart 's delight and collected business cards instead so I can peruse websites and order at my leisure. The bison yarn was tempting, though but I resisted. Got kissed by a llama, and saw a nun in full habit leading an angora goat. What news from other visitors?


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Yesterday, was the first time I was at the wool and sheep fair I loved it DH came with me I bought 10 Skeins of yarn wool & mohair I can't wait to knit with it.The fair was great I can't wait until next year. 


I am a happy camper. ;~).


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

AggieAggie what time were you there??? I want to the same place and I did not see anyone there either. I got there at 9:45 and left at 2:00 ish.


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

smokinneedles said:


> AggieAggie what time were you there??? I want to the same place and I did not see anyone there either. I got there at 9:45 and left at 2:00 ish.


I was there at 11:35 and stayed for 10 minutes. I guess I should have worn something to let people I was from KP.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I went both days. Unfortunately I didn't find anyone from KP.we should get buttons made or all agree on a color to wear for next year. I did ask several people if they were KP people ...got some strange looks . Pity them they should join us lol!
Any way ,I had a great time both days. Saturday I was on my own . It was mobbed. I did buy around 6skeins of sock yarn and some cables for my addi clicks. Needed these because my kitty love to bite mine .
Sunday was COLD! I went with DD. We always have a ball.she picke up some beautiful bulky hand dyed for me to make her a cowl. Nice lady threw a free set of crystal palace bamboo needles in the bag. I love free stuff. 
I should have stayed out of the food building lol. Wine sampling proved to be dangerous.
Bought 3 bottles of wine, a loaf of bread,very hot beef jerky,a bottle of vodka,bottle of corn whiskey ,and 6 raffle ticket for a woven shawl.
Most of these were gifts , thou DD and I were very tempted to go home and have a party to warm up ;-) it was a great day. Can't wait until next year


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

I no what ya mean I ate my way through the whole place and brought cheeses home for everyone+ wine + pie, fudge and beef jerky every one was happy. Yes, we should wear name tags or something to ID our self. I am happy we had a great time. DH. had a great time also. Maybe we can meet up next year.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was at the bathroom area were the ambulance was or the trooper area . I had a sign that said I'm a KP'er from knittingparadise.com on it I was there for almost a half hour then left. I kinda felt funny standing there. I was there from 11:35 to 12:05. I left the festival at 2pm to.

Yellow hats or pins. I saw a lot of ladies from Raverly there with pins on. We must make ours bigger though.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I was at the bathroom area were the ambulance was or the trooper area . I had a sign that said I'm a KP'er from knittingparadise.com on it I was there for almost a half hour then left. I kinda felt funny standing there. I was there from 11:35 to 12:05. I left the festival at 2pm to.
> 
> Yellow hats or pins. I saw a lot of ladies from Raverly there with pins on. We must make ours bigger though.


I agree :thumbup: we should also set it up for two days and whoever is there is there. By the way, 11:30 was a good time to be able to grab a couple of tables and by 12:00 we had three tables secured but ended up not needing all three.


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

mama879 said:


> I was at the bathroom area were the ambulance was or the trooper area . I had a sign that said I'm a KP'er from knittingparadise.com on it I was there for almost a half hour then left. I kinda felt funny standing there. I was there from 11:35 to 12:05. I left the festival at 2pm to.
> 
> Yellow hats or pins. I saw a lot of ladies from Raverly there with pins on. We must make ours bigger though.


I am so sorry that I missed you. I had my friend take a photo of me by the ambulance with my brochure of the festival. 
I don't have a clue on how to post the photo.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I noticed the ravelry buttons. We all need the same color hat or flower or something. I went to the wrong bathroom area :-(
Had a great time


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds like some of you bought the house. so sorry I missed it this year--again. but my recent purchases of cashmere and cashmere/silk yarns will have to satisfy me. i have also bought about 10 skeins of less expensive yarn for some craft table items. so i made a bit of money Sat morning to cover some of my indulgences. Sunday really was chilly but the garlic bed got finished being turned.

i agree there needs to be big sign for a table or big buttons or something. i have seen ravelry people find themselves easily that way.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Forgot to tell you that one vendor had a nice fuzzy yarn - it was knitted from dog hair from Samoyeds (white sled dogs)! I guess you can make yarn from just about anything!


----------

